# EntityManager is already registered?



## membersound (23. Jan 2012)

Hallo,

nachdem ich mein Projekt nun auf Maven umgestellt hab, tritt immer noch ein kleines Problem auch (wenngleich momentan trotzdem alles funktioniert):

Ich bekomme beim compilieren 2x folgende Warnmeldung:

```
2012-01-23T18:42:19.930+0100  WARN  HHH000436: Entity manager factory name (TestDB) is already registered.  If entity manager will be clustered or passivated, specify a unique value for property 'hibernate.ejb.entitymanager_factory_name'
```

Wenn ich meine Unittests ausführe, bekomme ich das ganze dann auch gute 20x.

Weiß jemand woher das kommt?
Im Grunde mach ich nichts außergewöhnliches mit dem EM.
Meine drei DAOs sehen grundsätzlich so aus:

```
@PersistenceContext
	private EntityManagerFactory emf;
	@PersistenceContext
	private EntityManager em;
	
	public HolidayModelDao() {
    	emf = Persistence.createEntityManagerFactory("TestDB");
		em = emf.createEntityManager();
	}
//CRUD actions
```

Meine persistence.xml sieht auch "normal" aus:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<persistence version="2.0"
	xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/persistence" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
	xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/persistence http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/persistence/persistence_2_0.xsd">
	<persistence-unit name="TestDB"
		transaction-type="RESOURCE_LOCAL">
		<provider>org.hibernate.ejb.HibernatePersistence</provider>

 ...
```
Danke


----------



## Lightforce (25. Jan 2012)

Seit der neusten Version von Hibernate wird eine Warnung ausgegeben wenn mehrere EntityManagerFactories mit dem gleichen Persistence context name erstellt werden. Entweder du schliesst die entityManagerFactory jeweils mittels close() oder du machst die factory static und initialisierst sie nur 1 mal.


----------

